

Show HN: Libro Ipsum - Generate placeholder text from any source material - aduth
http://www.libroipsum.com/

======
aduth
Although I haven't advertised it well, there's also an API available for 3rd
party use. Example request:

[http://api.libroipsum.com/literature/cicero.json?words=100&#...</a><p>All
sources:<p><a href="http://api.libroipsum.com/sources.json"
rel="nofollow">http://api.libroipsum.com/sources.json</a><p>Supports JSON,
JSONP, XML, and plain-text (TXT) - simply replace JSON with appropriate
extension.

